# OCBD and Shorts??



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

After a prolonged winter here in Vancouver we now seem to be into summer. I have a monthly lunch tomorrow at a decent Vancouver restaurant and was thinking of wearing a blue and white gingham OCBD and a pair of off white golf shorts from BB.

It's not hot that much in Vancouver and I thought I'd take a chance and wear this with a pair of well worn deck shoes. Would this seem like I was trying too hard?

Of course I'm sure this has been discussed numerous times before so I apologise if I'm boring some of you.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I wear ocbds and shorts all the time. 

But I wouldn't wear the look to a "decent...restaurant".

JB


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by trying too hard, but I think it depends on what kind of lunch it is. Shorts and deck shoes might not be appropriate for the situation, but there is nothing wrong with shorts and and ocbd in general.


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

I wear button-down oxfords and shorts every now and again. It's just fine.

I generally only wear shorts when participating in outdoor activities though and would prefer pants (normally just khakis or jeans) in a restaurant.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like long sleeve shirts with shorts and I only wear shorts to very casual restaurants.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Longsleeved OCBDs and Proper Shorts Fit Like A Hand in Glove*

Longsleeved OCBDs and a proper pair of shorts are a great combination any time of year, especially when they're rigged up with an appropriiate ribbon, canvassed (aka Belted Cow, Leatherman or YS)I or Smathers and Branson needpoint belt with a pair of well worn penny loafers, boat shoes or Tretorns.

Enjoy!1


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

The truth is it's a better then decent restaurant but in Vancouver during the summer everything is pretty casual. Here's the website:

https://www.legavroche.ca/

I definetly wouldn't wear shorts there at night, but find lunch more casual.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I wear a long-sleeve OCBD or gingham/patterned buttondown with shorts all of the time. I would skip the beat up boat shoes if you are going somewhere a little nicer, and go with penny loafers or driving loafers. I wear this very thing to reasonably casual restaurants all of the time.


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

If golf shorts are above just about knee level, then fine.
But don't expect good service if it's a stuffy business-class restaurant.
But no pedal pushers (for skateboarders) or jockey shorts (weight lifters). 
And make sure no holes in the socks too, unless you don't plan to take off your shoes.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

A world beyond fleece said:


> If golf shorts are above just about knee level, then fine.
> But don't expect good service if it's a stuffy business-class restaurant.
> But no pedal pushers (for skateboarders) or jockey shorts (weight lifters).
> And make sure no holes in the socks too, unless you don't plan to take off your shoes.


The service will be great. We eat here at least once a month and have a set menu. There is usually 10 or so of us and we each bring a bottle in a paper bag and try to guess what it is and wether we like it or not.

The shorts are this years golf shorts from BB and come just over the knees. Socks? Come now. My underwear is always impeccable and suitable.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While I am personally not a fan of wearing shorts in a "decent restaurant," I have certainly seen a fair number of other men doing so during the warmer months of the year. As long as it doesn't violate any prescribed dress code of the restaurant in question and you are comfortable doing so, wear them with your OCBD and enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoah!!!!! Where did socks come from? Socks have no place in this thread.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Would never wear socks with boat shoes or loafers. Definetly not with shorts unless I'm golfing and then it's only half socks.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

OCBD (Untucked!), shorts and boat shoes are a casual staple for me in the summer.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

David J. Cooper said:


> The service will be great. We eat here at least once a month and have a set menu. There is usually 10 or so of us and we each bring a bottle in a paper bag and try to guess what it is and wether we like it or not.
> 
> The shorts are this years golf shorts from BB and come just over the knees. Socks? Come now. My underwear is always impeccable and suitable.


Please elaborate on the bottle in a paper bag business.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> The service will be great. We eat here at least once a month and have a set menu. There is usually 10 or so of us and we each bring a bottle in a paper bag and try to guess what it is and wether we like it or not.
> .


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I wonder if I can have Colt 45's slogan converted into Gaelic for my sig.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

e oibrich uile am


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> While I am personally not a fan of wearing shorts in a "decent restaurant," I have certainly seen a fair number of other men doing so during the warmer months of the year. As long as it doesn't violate any prescribed dress code of the restaurant in question and you are comfortable doing so, wear them with your OCBD and enjoy your lunch!


I agree with this, shorts are fine during the day if it's a casual restaurant. The OCBD and shorts looks is a really casual look imo.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

2 Qs

1. Do you roll the sleeves up on those OCBDs when worn with shorts?
2. Do you tuck your shirts in to your shorts?

Socks? yes I would but only thick knee length, with the turn down & worn with proper Bermudas and brogues or Gibsons. I can't imagine socks with casual footwear and shorts combined with a long sleeved shirt.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> e oibrich uile am


It works every time?
It works all the time?
He works all the time?

É is both he and it in Irish. And also him.

Based on my Irish (Gaeilge) but perhaps you mean something else in Scottish Gaidhlig.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Please elaborate on the bottle in a paper bag business.


If I may help, I belong to a similar dining club - we also keep a fairly relaxed dress code. We meet at the park bench most evenings.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Centaur said:


> If I may help, I belong to a similar dining club - we also keep a fairly relaxed dress code. We meet at the park bench most evenings.


The park bench is a more suitable environment for the bottle in a paper bag. I see the homeless in a local park doing the same thing. :icon_smile_big:

I'm looking forward to a trip across the pond. I'm quite fond of the English.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It works every time?
> It works all the time?
> He works all the time?
> 
> ...


P&G asked about the Colt 45 slogan in gaelic so I just found an online translator and plugged "It works every time" in there. So it's fairly accurate then?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

David J. Cooper said:


> After a prolonged winter here in Vancouver we now seem to be into summer. I have a monthly lunch tomorrow at a decent Vancouver restaurant and was thinking of wearing a blue and white gingham OCBD and a pair of off white golf shorts from BB.
> 
> It's not hot that much in Vancouver and I thought I'd take a chance and wear this with a pair of well worn deck shoes. Would this seem like I was trying too hard?
> 
> Of course I'm sure this has been discussed numerous times before so I apologise if I'm boring some of you.


Good question, depends on the establishment, if you are going to the neighbourhood pub or local, I don't see a problem with the look. I have worn OCBDs (along with other BDs made of poplin) and shorts over the years It is part of the Summer look outside of the office and formal activities. I usually wear an OCBD instead of a short sleeve shirt if I'm going out at night to the local pub especially with the head we have been getting this past week (40c/90+F during the day and 23c/73F at night)


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Not trying to be difficult, but I disagree with Billy Dee. I lost all respect for the brother when he did Star Wars, I changed from 45 to Olde English.

I can't say what will be in the other paper bags, but mine will contain a bottle of Ferrend 2004 Chateauneuf du Pape.

I was thinking of tucking in the OCBD and not wearing socks. I can't roll up my sleeves. Not to brag or anything but my arms are a little too big.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know what I would do if I couldn't roll my sleeves up. Does anyone ever bring some really disgusting stuff in their bag just to see the first person's reaction when they take a swig?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Not to be too off topic, but sig changed. I find it appropriate, as I do work all the time, and enjoy a good Colt 45 reference. Just imagine it read with gaelic swagger by Billy Dee.

Also, to be on topic, I'm wearing a LE paintbrush shirt with shorts today, so yes, fairly common I think.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> P&G asked about the Colt 45 slogan in gaelic so I just found an online translator and plugged "It works every time" in there. So it's fairly accurate then?


No, it's very far from accurate, because the word order alone indicates it is a direct translation from English which makes it easy to translate back to English word for word, eventhough not all the Gaelic words are correctly conjugated. So I just had to guess what the bad translation was trying to achieve.

In the 3 Gaelic languages every sentence starts with the verb, conjugated to the relevant person, in this case, third person singular (it). Followed by the object-clause and an emphatic pronoun. Adjectives follow nouns.

So: Works-it time every it.

Your translation is in English word order:
It work all time.

Also, on the philosophy of language, the translator tool you used made the classic mistake of assuming that one concept in one language i.e. the word time in "every time", where time actually means occasion or event would use the translated word for time in the target language! "Am" in Irish can only mean chronological time, clock time, the movement of time, it can't mean occasion or event.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn online translators! That's exactly why I never used them for Spanish class in high school or college.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Damn online translators! That's exactly why I never used them for Spanish class in high school or college.


And you can understand that I as a professional translator always advise people not to use them. Because no matter how much data is fed into them they can never be as good as the human brain and work out odd new idioms or very abstract writing by complicated authors. I've also noticed that Google translator has a problem with word order not just with small languages but even with the main European languages.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome. Now I sound like a drunken Gaelic Yoda.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

So. I wore khakis and change the wine to a Tasmanian Pinot Noir. Failed to impress on both accounts.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Awesome. Now I sound like a drunken Gaelic Yoda.


Here then just for you, written by me not by a machine, is an Irish equivalent in correct Irish, and you'll see that it is entirely different to the machine version both in vocabulary and word order:

*D'oibriú ar gach ócaid é*

Irish is never simple, and so just to give you a little more insight into the complexity of Irish by using simple 2-letter English words, here are the various translations for them:

IT = (masc.) sé , é; (fem.) sí, í 
HE = sé , é
SHE = sí, í ; (emphatic) sise, ise
IS = tá, bíonn, is
ME = mé, mise

The greatest difference in the learning of Irish over English is that once you've learned all the Irish grammatical rules, that's it you've learned them, you don't then have to watch out for and remember lots of exceptions. Unlike English Irish has a pure and exact grammar and therefore also unlike English isn't full of exceptions to the rules.

Is mise le meas (Yours sincerely)
James


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

This is pretty much exactly my standard sailing uniform. Boat shoes and shorts, and a long sleeve collared shirt to keep the sun off and still stay cool. It's universally accepted at yacht club dining rooms.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you, most considerate. Perhaps Irish is similar to German - I can hear my old professor now "Why would we have exceptions? That would not make them rules then."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Thank you, most considerate. Perhaps Irish is similar to German - I can hear my old professor now "Why would we have exceptions? That would not make them rules then."


You're welcome.

Irish predates German and English by at least a 1000 years and is distantly related to Latin, hence the ability to add pronouns to verbs. A large language family of the West European branch of Proto-Indo-European was the Celtic-Italic, which then broke into the Celtic and Italic. The Celtic then broke into Gaelic, Brittanic, and Gaulish. The Italic into Latin, Umbrian and Oscan.
The rest is history - Irish came from the Gaelic. Welsh from the Brittanic (sometimes called Brythonic). And of course all the Romance languages came from Latin: Portuguese, Spanish, Italian, Provencal, French, Roumanian, and Romansch. Which is why there are quite a few simple words in French,Italian and Irish that are the same.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> So. I wore khakis and change the wine to a Tasmanian Pinot Noir. Failed to impress on both accounts.


Told ya you should have gone with Colt 45. Obviously, Tasmanian Pinot Noir does not work every time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> does not work every time.


*Níl oibriú sé ar gach ócaid é *


----------

